# Please Tell Me I Bought A Black Rhom



## rudeman74 (Apr 5, 2017)

can some one please help me and if they can tell me if this is a black rhom and what kind


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Serrasalimus Rhombeus

It might be black, it might be gold... all depends on background color, substrate, and diet


----------



## rudeman74 (Apr 5, 2017)

thank you i tried to take good pics but the color in each pic look different


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Get rid of the goldfish, they are terrible and will lead to poor growth / parasites and other issues.


----------



## rudeman74 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok thank you what will make him grow better


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A varied diet (shrimp / fish fillets / etc) and a good pellet food, I use Hikari in the red bag.


----------



## rudeman74 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you im glad for this site


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

that is a really nice looking Rhom


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

That's a nice, clean Rhom. I agree, ditch the goldfish. There are better live foods available, but live foods aren't necessary for good growth and good overall health anyway.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice rhom !!

Keep his diet right way and ull have healthy monster ;-)

Shrimp , catfish /salmon/tilapia fillets soaked in vitachem , plus id highly advice to get him on pellets as well ..

ps.. cant wait for my rhom


----------



## rudeman74 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah those goldfish or no longer in there when I first got him I put them in there so he would just start to feel comfortable in the new tank and if he got hungry he could eat them


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

my red refused to eat goldfish lol ,, instead they killed one of their own ..


----------

